# World Vision has sadly capitulated to the worldly vision



## Steve Curtis (Mar 25, 2014)

World Vision will now allow members of same-sex "marriages" to work with them:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...77ff8e-b42b-11e3-bab2-b9602293021d_story.html

Bob Pierce founded both World Vision and Samaritan's Purse, now headed by Franklin Graham. Here is Graham's take on this news:

Franklin Graham Statement on World Vision | Story | BGEA


_[wish I could edit the title and set "sadly" apart with commas; I do not mean to imply that they capitulated sadly!]_


----------



## Steve Curtis (Mar 25, 2014)

Other responses...
From the Gospel Coalition:
http://thegospelcoalition.org/blogs.../grieving-for-the-children/?comments#comments
From Piper:
World Vision: Adultery No, Homosexual Practice Yes | Desiring God


----------



## Jash Comstock (Mar 25, 2014)

This is why Christian outreach is meant to be done under a local church's supervision. Parachurch Christian organizations do more harm than good for our faith in my opinion. They have no confession, and no elders to oversee their direction. And, since they are broadly Evangelical without the set confession, they have to make all kinds of concessions in order to maintain their "diversity". It doesn't really surprise me at all that a broadly nondenominational, unconfessional, parachurch Christian entity would make this concession.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Mar 25, 2014)

May not be surprising, but it's still sad.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Mar 26, 2014)

They heard the outcry and responded with a policy reversal:

World Vision Reverses Decision To Hire Christians... | Christianity Today


----------



## Edward (Mar 26, 2014)

kainos01 said:


> They heard the outcry and responded with a policy reversal:



They got hit in the pocketbook. But they indicate they haven't given up on the issue. If there isn't a change in leadership, I don't see how confidence can be restored.

" The day after the announcement was made, the Assemblies of God, one of America's largest and fastest-growing denominations, urged its members to consider dropping their financial support from World Vision ... "a number" of child sponsors canceled their sponsorship in the past 48 hours " "Approximately $567 million of World Vision's more than $1 billion budget comes from private contributions"

But here's the key quote: "Stearns expects the board to continue to deal with questions about employment and same-sex relationships."


----------



## Philip (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure--I think under the current administration, this reversal could lead to the loss of even more funding.


----------

